# Omos at WM. I mean...



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Granted it's more than likely nobody gives the first shit about his match with Lashley, but nevertheless it's worth asking - why do WWE do this with their booking? It seemed a stupid match to have with zero build in the first place, but why put the guy you want to build as an unstoppable monster lose on the big stage early in his career to a guy that, well, you won't job out?

Idk, the match was pointless and I actually have no interest in Omos in general, he sucks, but the booking baffled me enough into making this thread.


----------



## philsphan26 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be surprised if you see Omos wrestle again. He's awful


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've turned into a "casual" fan in many ways lately - and I personally recently enjoyed this match. For people who don't follow the product as diligently/watch everything weekly - when you see a match with such a big guy it stands out a bit. 

I thought it was the right call to include it here, and Lashley was a great opponent.

Why have Omos lose? I dunno - he's not that great? What's the alternative, do you think he'll go on to become champion? I don't think he'd ever reach that high. This may be as good as it gets for him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like matches like this. 

They took the physical differences of both men (Lashley's powerful frame and Omos' larger than life height) and used those differences to tell the story. 

They told the story so well that a basic vertical suplex became the high spot of the match and it got a pop. It was simple, it made sense, and it worked.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Imagine being Lashley and working your ass off to come back early from an injury just to be given Omos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

